# VR für PC Gaming: Modelle und Kaufempfehlung



## Mr_old_school (5. September 2020)

Moin

bin in Kauf-Laune.

Ich möchte mir gerne die neueste Version von VR zu legen, bei quasi 99 % aller von Euch zustimmen würden: "Ja, das ist Stand Sept. 2020, das beste VR Gerät".

Kann mich jemand aufklären, welche Modelle es gibt, welche z.b. ganz neu ne neue Version veröffentlicht haben etc.
Da ich vorhin etwas gelesen habe von, Steam VR, OccusRift VR, Playstation VR usw.
somit viele , was mich bisher irritiert.
Ich möchte schlicht weg PC Games via VR spielen, und das mit der klar besten, die es aktuell auf dem Markt gibt.

Nutzt z.b. jemand von Euch VR?
hat jemand z.b. in den letzten Tagen/Wochen VR gekauft?

Danke für Infos und einen tollen Austausch - damit dieser Thread auch anderen VR Interessierten helfen kann.


----------



## dackmo (6. September 2020)

Hi, dass lässt sich wohl schwer so beantworten. Kommt sehr auf dein Budget und auf deine Nutzung an. Ich bin aber auch gerade auf der Suche nach der passenden VR Brille, brauche sie aber nur für RaceSims z.B IRacing. Hier ist bei mir im Moment die Reverb G2, die zum  Ende Oktober raus kommt, ganz vorne auf meiner Wunschliste. Sie hat ein super klares Bild und die Passform und den Sound von der Valve.  Die Kontrollern sollen aber nicht so toll sein.
Gibt einiges an YT Videos dazu. 
Wenn Kontroller auch wichtig sind, wäre aus meiner Sicht die Valve Index bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste. Ist aber alles nur theoretisches Wissen. Hab noch keine wirkliche Erfahrung damit. Nur viel damit beschäftigt in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Mr_old_school (6. September 2020)

Ja, es gibt mehr Auswahl, als ich dachte (Hardware)
wobei ich glaube, dass Games in VR noch nicht wirklich so viele gibt, die wirklich hervorragend sind. Ich glaube es, es gibt bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, eher kleine Games, wo VR eher getestet wird und nicht wie selbstverständlich in einem AAA Titel implementiert ist.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich täusche. Gruß!
Meld Dich gerne wieder, wenn Du neue News hast, welche Du im Auge hast und warum..
Danke!

Edit: das ganze erinnert mich an damals bei der xbox dieses, wie hieß das noch, das man auch dazu kaufen konnte, und dann kleine Games spielen konnte, wo quasi ne Kamera dich sieht und dann stehend spielst; hüpfen, ducken, usw.
Das hat sich nie durchgesetzt und ist vom Radar...Ich komme gerade nicht auf den Namen.
Das hatte ich damals geholt, ich glaube xbox 360 hatte das dabei...
Ähnlich glaube ich wird es beim Gaming und VR sein - ne Weile ganz nett, aber flächendeckend "für Gaming" nicht durchsetzend..

interessant: HP REVERB G2 TEST - Wie gut ist die G2 wirklich? Bild, FOV, Sweetspot, Tracking, Controller im Test - YouTube

+ im Vergleich: VALVE INDEX VS HP REVERB G2 - Wo liegen die Unterschiede? Welche solltet ihr kaufen? Der Vergleich! - YouTube

Fazit: klare Kaufempfehlung für die Kombination aus:

HP REVERB G2 + Valve Index Controller mit Lighthouse Tracking 

und im Okt./Nov. dann damit spielen


----------



## Yavis (24. September 2020)

Ich habe selbst die Index und im Vergleich dazu scheint die Reverb G2 tatsächlich das bessere Bild zu haben. Ich bin kein großer Freund von Inside-Out-Tracking. Zu viele Kameras, Datenschutz, etc. Aber das ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

Fürs Tracking der Controller kann ich auch nur Basisstationen empfehlen. Mit zwei Basisstationen hast du bereits ein besseres Tracking als mit Inside-Out. Wenn du zu jedem Zeitpunkt ein perfektes Tracking haben möchtest, wirst du aber um eine dritte Basisstation nicht herumkommen. 

Die Controller der Index finde ich einfach nur top. Liegen super in der Hand und egal was du machst, sie können nicht wegfliegen oder großartig verrutschen. Ich habe nur von Problemen gehört, wenn man sehr große Hände hat, da sind die Controller dann anscheinend zu klein.


----------

